# Saving Insects



## cgw (May 15, 2022)

Well worth a look:









						Can Art Help Save the Insect World?
					

A renowned photographer who hopes to persuade humans to love their insect brethren has teamed with scientists on a new exhibition at the American Museum of Natural History.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

